# Good Guy With A Gun?



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Posted, without comment, for your consideration.

Combat veterans shoot down the NRA: ?Good guy with a gun? is based on a ?fantasy world?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I've seen alot of talk going around about this (like woman at home depot incident)
I decided long before I got my gun that it's solely for mine and my gf's safety. I'm never going to actively seek out any kind of shooter. I'm not going to try to protect anyone but myself and my gf. Selfish? Call it what you want.
My opinion is that it's a free country with the right to bear arms. Too bad if you didn't exercise that right to arm and protect yourself


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good "People" use firearms to stop crime and protect people all of the time. Always suspicious when the antis try to use the veteran angle to push their lies. If said veteran is even an actual veteran.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

you are always going to get vets that are anti-gun, there is always a percentage of dissenters to everything.
Example, camel nose Kerry, Second worse president j carter.
I have seen some of those types that were enlisted types, each one I met was having PTSD and being treated for it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That article is a bunch of crap! Right off the bat the veteran is quoted as saying "I think...." so you have an opinion without any facts. Just because he is a veteran doesn't mean he is qualified to speak on the subject. The author of the article just found a veteran that was against people carrying guns. This guy also apparently doesn't know what goes into CCW training. Not to mention most people that would carry a weapon have years of practice with that weapon and would not "freeze" at the sound of gunfire. 

He also mentions Ben Carson saying people should have rushed the Oregon college shooter and how stupid that would've been. I just heard an interview with a special forces guy that said that's exactly what those people should've done. One may have been shot but it could've saved many lives.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We could have opened ourselves up as targets, Shooting the suspect may have done more harm than good, people without training who have never been under stress may not know how to react. All very true. A gunfight is not for the faint of heart. You may freeze up, you may run as fast and as far as you can, you may get shot. You may run all the way home and every day, for the rest of your life look in the mirror and say: "What if I had acted? How many more of those helpless people would be alive today?" 

The first time I got shot at I puked. Every time after that I got really pissed off, yawned and just wanted to go to bed. Everyone is different. Not everyone is cut out for it and not every veteran is cut from the same cloth.

The only way to stop an active shooter cold in his tracks....Is a good guy with a gun. It will never change. Or a good guy in a lifted Dodge 4X4 Power Wagon with a big ol' winch bumper smashing the shooter against a wall.............................That's America!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im not a combat veteran or any type of law enforcement, but I have been shot at and wasnt freaked out to the point that I couldnt funtion.. If I would have had a gun I would have fired back but I was only in my teens.

A good guy with a gun is the *ONLY* way to stop a bad guy with a gun, whether its a normal citizen or a cop.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

_"I think most untrained people are either going to freeze up, or just whip out their gun and start firing in that circumstance. I think they would absolutely panic."_

I don't think I would freeze up or start shooting wildly; and anyone I know who carries a gun would not do that either. What makes him think this?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've changed my train of thought on helping people. Couple years ago, sure I'd come to the rescue of the defenseless, guns a blazing. But now I'm not willing to risk my life and freedom for others. Especially the sheep that are to stupid to take care of themselves. Everyone knows about the threats foreign and domestic out there. If your plan is to wait for help I don't feel sorry for ya.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I've changed my train of thought on helping people. Couple years ago, sure I'd come to the rescue of the defenseless, guns a blazing. But now I'm not willing to risk my life and freedom for others. Especially the sheep that are to stupid to take care of themselves. Everyone knows about the threats foreign and domestic out there. If your plan is to wait for help I don't feel sorry for ya.


I will have to rethink how I respond as well. Now that I am retiring and turning to dust I am not as physically capable as I was 20 years ago, my eyes not as sharp etc. I will always have the "Want To" I am just running out of "Can Do". I feel like I have done my bit for King and Country and It may be time to let the young stallions run towards the gunfire. This ol' plug may just pray for them from my pasture. My safe, well protected pasture.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That guy is a has been looking for another day in the spot light. His kind of pro do very well when they go in in numbers and do their thing. The man on the street stops a threat often . Comments like his are nothing new Agenda driven.
wait for the pro to get there many may die but that is ok we are on the way. No thanks I take my chances by acting . I rather do something than nothing.


----------

